# كيفية عملية لازالة الشحوم والبقع من الملابس



## ابن الجزائر البار (24 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........اخوانى فى الله....
 سوف اقوم الان بمشيئة الله بكتابة تركيبة مزيل الزيوت والشحوم من الملابس وهى كالاتى" لعمل 200 كيلو من هذا المزيل الفعال:المكونات وكمياتها
 1_سيمسول................. 40 كيلو
 2_بيوتيل جليكول"وهو مذيب قوى للشحوم والدهون".............. 11 كيلو
 3_ايثيل جليكول "وهو مذيب ايضا قوى"......................... 3 كيلو
 4_داى ايثلين جليكول" مذيب ايضا قوى"....................... 6 كيلو
 5_مانع رغوة............................................ 1 كيلو
 6_فورمالين........................................ ..150 جرام
 7_المياة.......................................... 139 ليتر
 طريقة التصنيع:
 يتم اولا ذوبان السيمسول فى مياة ساخنة حتى يذوب بطريقة اسرع
 ثم يوضع على كمية المياة المتبقية فى برميل التصنيع
 ثم يتم وضع باقى المواد الاخرى على حسب الترتيب مع التقليب الجيد 
 طريقة الاستعمال:
 هذة التركيبة آمنة على جميع انواع المفروشات والملابس وهى فعالة 100%
 يتم وضع المزيل على البقعة المراد ازالتها وتركها مدة 3 دقائق ثم شطفها بالماء
 ايضا يتم استخدامه فى الغسالات العادية والاوتوماتيك حيث يوضع مع المسحوق بمقدار 8 جرام لكل كيلو غسيل فيعمل على ازالة البقع والاوساخ الشديدة.....*


----------



## mnci (24 أغسطس 2009)

*جزيت الخير*
......................................​


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أولا.
ثانيا يااخى الجزائرى (الباااااااااااااااااااااااار) وجب عليك من باب الامانه ان تدرك انك تنقل موضوع سابق للمهندس المهدى بكر كان من الاولى وانت تسمى نفسك بصفه من صفات الله وهى البر ان تتحرى الصدق وتصارح نفسك اولا ثم الاعضاء ان الموضوع منقول من المهندس المهدى بكر
هل استهترت بعقليات اعضاء الملتقى لهذه الدرجه التى تدعك تنقل موضوعا مكرر حرفيا بجهد شخص اخر اقول لك لا ان الملتقى د بنى أناس واعيين بشكل فائق اكثر مما تتخيل وان هناك اناس ببيت احلامهم وانطلقت الى ارض الواقع بفضل الله وسبب هذا الملتقى المميز وبالنسبه للمهندس الفاضل المهدى بكر اقول له ان الاجر عند الله فالخير ينفع الناس أما الزبد فيذهب جفاءا واول لك هنا كل عام وانت بكامل االصحه والعافيه ويمنعنى خجلى ان اقولها لك وجها لوجه ان تحسبنى لا احبك فى الله كل هذا الحب لذا رائيت ان حقك على يامعلمى ان ارد غيبتك بقطرة صغيرة .
واخيرا كل عام وكل اعضاء هذا الملتقى الرائع بخير وادعو الله ان يحقق لنا مانريد فى هذا الشهر الكريم لما يحبه ويرضاه.
واخيرا لابن الجزائر البار كل عام وانت بخير وادعو الله لك بالصلاح وسعه الرؤيه


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (25 أغسطس 2009)

اسمع
انا مو محتاج رائ منك
اوكي


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (26 أغسطس 2009)

اصبتنى بالضحك العميق ومن القلب بالامس فكرت فى انى مكانك وجدت نفسى وانا مكانك بصراحه ندمت على التجربه ووضعت نفسى فى مكانى الصلى ووضعتك مرة اخرى بمكانك المفضل (رمضان كريم)وتعودنا ان نتقبل الغرور الاعمى المبنى على التزييف العلنى بصدر رحب ليته كان مبنى على الغش والخداع افضل


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (26 أغسطس 2009)

اصبت نفسى بالضحك الهستيرى عندما تخيلت انى سكت عن الرد الاصلى وتخيلت انى بدلت الرد بسؤال اخر وهو من اين احضر هذه الجليكولات يامستر ابن الجزائر البار وجدت ترد عليا نفس ريقه عرض الموضوع من حى باب وهران من محلات نيرول (كيفشك راح الحال)


----------



## الامازيغي (26 أغسطس 2009)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> اصبت نفسى بالضحك الهستيرى عندما تخيلت انى سكت عن الرد الاصلى وتخيلت انى بدلت الرد بسؤال اخر وهو من اين احضر هذه الجليكولات يامستر ابن الجزائر البار وجدت ترد عليا نفس ريقه عرض الموضوع من حى باب وهران من محلات نيرول (كيفشك راح الحال)



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اما بعد و الله اني لا استحي ان لقول انا جزائري .
فاعلم اخي محمد محمود مراد و الحمد لله انا الجزائر فيها رجال كثر و دو امانة فتلقي البال لهؤلاء السفهاء فلو كان بار حق ببلاده لكان حسن وجهها بموضوع جيد من عنده فهؤلاء و الاعياد بالله كالفطريات بقتتون من اعمال و ارزاق الاخرين 
فهون عليك اخان الكريم و لا تلقي البال فمهندس و اخون مهدي البكر عمل كل هدا لوجه الله فقط و لا نزكي على الله احد و هدا يكتب في ميزان حسانته و بالمناسبة فقد غاب علينا كثيرا و نرجو ان يعود الينا في اقرب و قت .
و اخيراكما قال القائل
ألا ترى أن السيف ينقص قدره ***** إذا قيل : إن السيف أمضى من العصا


----------



## جزائري مسلم (26 أغسطس 2009)

الحمد لله و كفى و الصلاة و السلام على النبي المصطفى و بعد فاني اوصي نفسي و اخواني بتقوى الله فيما نكتب فرب كلمة لا نلقي لها بالا تجر علينا ويلات و خبالا ... و اعلموا ان بانتظارنا موقفا عصيبا * يوم تبدل الارض غير الارض و السموات - نسال فيه عن كل شئ و قال صلى الله عليه و سلم من لم يدع قول الزور و العمل به فليس لله حاجة ان يدع طعامه و شرابه او كما اخبر الصادق المصدوق صلوات الله عليه ...

و ادكر الاخ ابن الجزائر البار - جعل الله له من اسمه نصيبا - ان الامانة مطلوبة و قال بعض العلماء من اراد البركة فليعز كل قول الى قائله لان فيه ترفعا عن الكدب كما اقول للاخ محمد اياك ان تكون عونا للشيطان على اخيك فالهدف من نصح الغير هو رجاء رجوعه الى الحق لا الانتقام و التشهير و انما الاعمال بالنيات و كل امرئ مجازى على حسب نيته و سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون و سلام على المرسلين و الحمد لله رب العالمين ...
تقبلوا تحية رمضانية من اخ محب لكما مريد الخير لكل اهل امته و ابناء دينه و نحلته ... و صح رمضانكم


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم اخواني الكرام عن رايكم هذا وانا اعتز برايكم كثير اخواني واني والله احتاج الى تقويم اخواني فقومني 
شكرا جزيلا لكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا واسمحوا لى بان يكون اول من يتلقى سلامى اى ابن الجزائر البار وذلك لانى لم اشك لحظه انه يكرهنى لكنى اببت ان نكمل فى تيار واحد وهو العلم من اجل صناعه رجال بداخلهم جميعا طمو تطوير هذه الامه وتصحيح مفاهيم خاطئه كثيرة فى ثقافه مجتمعنا جاءت نتيجه الطمع والجهل وكما يحسب لهذا الملتقى ما قد يتغير بسببه اذا تغيرت خريطه الاسواق ونحن نعلم انها قد تحدث بين الحين والاخر استفهام واحد الى مسئولى هذا الملتقى هل هذه كانت رؤيتكم من البدايه اما ماذا لو تعلمون كم تغيرون فى حياه الكثير لاستعجبتم من النتيجه وحتى لو وقعت فى السوق ان برضو اتعلمت كتير اوى اوى ودا مكسب كبير .
كم جميله فطرة البشر هل رئيتم معى ااصوات العقل فى هذا الحوار
والله ياجماعه مجتمعنا العربى مفخرة كطبيعه شعوب والله يسامح السبب فى هذا الظلم العربى العام
انا هاتجنن لان الكمياء خلاص لسعت دماغى حاسس ان لو فى تغيير بنفس طريقه الوعى اللى بتتمارس فى الملتقى هنا هايتغير مننا كتير اوى وهايتغير فينا كتير اوى 
كل عام وانتم بخير كل من افادنى وكل من ضرنى لان الله يعلمنا من الاثنين
تمنيتى بالتوفيق لكل اعضاء الملتقى ولكل الامه الاسلاميه.


----------

